# Buck looking skinny



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My sweet Kiko buck Duke is breeding my does right now but he's looking skinny......his hips are showing but you can feel his ribs but I'm not happy his hips are showing! I'm trying to give him calf manna everyday but I've not been consistent with it as I've been busy lately. His eyes look good so I know it's not parasites but why is he looking so skinny????? He has been with the girls for 90 days now and I'm waiting for my pregnancy Doppler to arrive to see if all are pregnant! Any ideas on why he is looking so skinny?
















jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He grazes daily too! As you can see all the green grass

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

I am not as familiar with goats as other livestock, but in my experience, males burn a lot of calories chasing the girls, especially when there is any possibility that a girl will say 'Yes.' lol
My male dogs can run themselves to horribly uncared for looking in 2-3 weeks if they think they *may* get a chance at one of the girls.
My ram needs extra grain during the fall and he only has 3 girlfriends to harass.

The first thing I would do if he were mine is to have a fecal run since stress can trigger a parasite bloom (apparently breeding is stressful lol)Then I would consider upping his concentrates a bit to help keep up with his work load.
He's a cute little guy, I hope he's done a good job for you and your Doppler gets happily worn out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If you think he's bred your does already, I would separate him so he can focus a bit more on eating instead of chasing the ladies around. Free choice alfalfa hay really helps my buck gain weight after rut.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

He looks like he needs copper bolusing, but don't know if that would help with weight as well.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I'm not 100% sure if all my girls are so I'm waiting until I know before I separate him. He is my main buck and has more ladies to breed more than my other buck so I need him in tip top shape. I've never seen him chase any of my girls he's the kind of "man" that likes the ladies to come to him if you know what I mean!  I'm going to look into the copper bolusing for him and hopefully his girls and his buddies girls are pregnant!!!!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

There are parasites that will take the weight off a goat and not cause any anemia. I have problems with trichostrongyles. If my goat has "lost its top" I worm with Levasole. If they are anemic, I can worm with Cydectin for barberpole worms. 

The weight loss can also show selenium deficiency. I would do a fecal and give selenium in addition to what the others have said.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've had him tested he doesn't have any worms/parasites. I'll check that out too

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

You want your buck in good condition for breeding. If they are severely underweight they can have problems getting does pregnant. Regardless of what a fecal shows I would worm him just to be on the safe side. Worms do not always show up.


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Has he eating well? Maybe try separate him from the nannies for short time period and try give him some sweet feed and cracked corn. Maybe that helps him less distraction with nannies during the meal time.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't give cracked corn. It has poor nutritional value and causes scouring.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He doesn't like cracked corn and eats all the time.....it's just his hips that show nothing else that what I'm unsure about. I know he doesn't have worms and I'm thinking it's just because of rut. Last year he had a hard rut but this year seems to be fine until I started noticing his hip bones. I'm giving him calf manna and I give him Cheerios as a treat plus he gets to browse 24/7 on 2 acres of fresh green grass.

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Has he had cocci in the past?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No he hasn't he is normally really fat but rut just kills him! 

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would start him on alfalfa pellets or hay.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I do have alfalfa hay but I keep hearing people say not to do it cause of a UTI

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Alfalfa will most definitely not cause UTI. Some think that is will cause UC, but that is generally not true.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome I'll give him some tomorrow!!!!! 

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot have really good advice.

He is in love with the girls and a buck does burn off a lot of weight at breeding time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd supplement him for copper, and if you live in a selenium deficient area, make sure he is up to date on that. I'd look into a balanced goat feed and the calf manna, and make sure he has good hay on top of the grazing. You could also look into supplements to help put some weight on him. He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'd supplement him for copper, and if you live in a selenium deficient area, make sure he is up to date on that. I'd look into a balanced goat feed and the calf manna, and make sure he has good hay on top of the grazing. You could also look into supplements to help put some weight on him. He's a handsome boy!


I thought copper feed are dangerous for goats.. only pigs or cows can eat it.. correct me if I'm wrong. But I grow up believing that.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goats are often deficient in copper and thus you have to supplement them. Copper bolus, the main method of copper supplementation, is slow release so extremely hard to OD.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If he has been with does for 3 months, he is probably getting tired. How many does is he supposed to breed? He may need some time off. If he is getting out of condition, he will not be as fertile. Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He is breeding 4 does and I'm still getting pregnancy tests done via Doppler which is used for hearing the offsprings hearts so far I've only heard two does that seem to be in kid right now

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

How far along do they need to be to hear a heart beat?

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm not really sure.....the earliest for my girls to kid is 60 days more or less

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

How is he?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well it wasn't worms he was just growing! He's only a little over a year so he still has more growing to do but he is getting more muscular and getting thicker just like a Kiko should! 

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a registered, purebred (not New Zealand) buck and I have noticed that neither he, nor his kids, are really fast growing. He has come into his own this season, and wow is he gorgeous and muscular.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes that's what Duke is he is a purebred! I would love to get a New Zealand and I know people who have them but I have no need for one right now. I'm thinking about getting out of my Nubians so if I do I'll definitely get some New Zealand Kikos!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Please understand, I was not saying people should or should not have New Zealands. I don't care. I was just clarifying what I have. I have in the past been accused of claiming NZ when I said purebred to someone else who did not understand. I did not know she did not understand. So now I feel I have to automatically say Not NZ after my purebred. Anyway, I am glad your boy is well. Do you know if he got all 4 of his does yet?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I understand! I believe that at least 2 are I've stopped guessing on one of his girls cause she always looks pregnant with at least triplets! Luna wasn't in long with him maybe a month or 2 so I'm unsure on her but its a definitely with Briar and Lizzy cause they are progressing like they did last year! So if Ella doesn't take I know its not the buck and I sadly would have to sell her


----------

